
Is TypeScript the only language your company needs? - willsaar
https://medium.com/@saarw/is-typescript-the-only-language-your-company-needs-9f1fb11925b4
======
TimTheTinker
JavaScript (and TypeScript by extension) is making incredible inroads these
days - no doubt about that. Imagine if Perl had been used in early browsers
instead of JavaScript -- it would have become ubiquitous in the early 2000s.
But I predict the pendulum will begin swinging the other way as new toolchains
around WebAssembly appear and grow in popularity. We'll see a resurgence of
interest in novel/niche languages, and eventually another language (with a
WebAssembly target and a small JavaScript runtime for the web) may come out on
top.

------
sne11ius
Short answer: no.

Long answer: The title ist ridiculous, I refuse to even open the link. Yes, I
know this community favors more substantial comments, but this one made me
angry.

~~~
moveax
Thanks, exactly my thoughts.

At my work we wouldn't be able to serve our legacy and non-legacy codebases if
we could only use typescript.

Yeah, you can only use it if you start new. But if company exists some time
longer you can't only rely on TS

------
smt88
I work with a company that uses TS for their Node back-end and also their
React front-end. It works great. They absolutely love it, and new people don't
really need any training.

That said, security is a constant pain due to the npm ecosystem.

~~~
willsaar
Thanks! Interesting to hear about the experience.

------
veidr
Depends. Is 100% of your company's business doing contract development writing
CRUD apps in Angular?

If so, then sure. Otherwise, YMMV.

See also:

"Are semi-polished rocks the only implement your ass-wiping needs?"

and:

"Is Medium the only Internet publishing mechanism your writing needs?"

------
crudbug
Can be, if the TypeScript team adds native .NET CLR and WASM support.

~~~
willsaar
I'm not too familiar with the Microsoft platform, but you'd think they would
have great TypeScript support as they came up with the language! Then again,
you may not want to use TS for everything even if you could...

------
craftyguy
Short answer: No.

Long answer: Fuck no.

